# Online Musikbearbeitung



## ts230 (13. Mai 2008)

Kennt einer von euch eine Online-Musikbearbeitung?
Also ich meine so, dass man da mischen kann und andere Sachen.
Ich kenne mich darin nicht so gut aus, ich soll das nur für ein Freund machen, der möchte gerne eine Musikseite auf der man seine Musik anhören kann.


Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus


----------



## ink (13. Mai 2008)

Moin
Ich weiß nicht ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden hab, aber
ne Platform im Netz wo man seine Musik hochladen kann und dort abmischen
gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
Und wofür?
Da Audiobearbeitung doch recht Speicherfressend ist und die CPU doch recht gut auslasten kann, glaub 
ich nicht dass das jemand Online anbietet, geschweige denn den Traffic.
Probier des Programm mal: http://www.audacity.de/

Falls ich dich falsch verstanden habe, bitte ich um Korrektur.

mfg


----------



## ts230 (16. Mai 2008)

Doch gibt es, habe ich grade gelesen.

Hier ist sie.


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich finde da nur Links zu Audio-Software, die auf dem heimischen PC installiert wird, und Verweise zu irgendwelchen Musikportalen.

Oder hab ich jetzt den entscheidenden Link übersehen? Wenn ja, dann diesen hier bitte konkret posten.


----------

